# EMBALSES.NET > General >  ¿cuanto vale ese agua que ha ido al mar?

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Según el Ministerio de medio ambiente 1m3 de la desaladora de carboneras, podria tener un precio de 0,5 euros.
Entendiendo segun esto que en España se han dejado ir al mar, más de 3000 hm3 en este mes pasado, ¿si no lo duplica o triplica?.                                                                                           
Que según los datos del caudal del Ebro en Tortosa de octubre de 2008 a septiembre de 2009, el rio Ebro vertió al mar un volumen total de más de 9.800 hm3, lo que supone 28 veces más que los 350 hm3 anuales que necesita la Comunitat Valenciana del trasvase.
Entendiendo estos datos *¿cuanto vale ese agua que ha ido al mar?*
Sumemos 3.000 hm3 mas 9.800 hm3 = 12.800 hm3 = 12.800.000.000 metros
cubicos x 0.5 euros m3 =* 6.400.000.000 euros*, ¿*son rentables las depuradoras
o es mejor invertir, en nuevos embalses, nuevos canales y arreglar las infraestructuras que tenemos*?

----------


## Jucar

Hola Fede:
Se lo oí decir en una ocasíón a un político. "Por qué tenemos que sacar el agua del mar para quitarle la sal si podemos utilizarla como dulce antes de que llegue al mismo"
Parece que la polarización política es PP= Trasvases, PSOE= Desaladoras. Esto me da lo mismo. Entiendo que en Canarias/Baleares/Melilla/Ceuta habrá que dotar de desaladoras pero, ver como el Ebro se va al mar para entonces entrar a por ello, me parece absurdo.
Por otro lado, no entiendo el papel de los nuevos Estatutos de Autonomía tratando de preservar el agua que discurre por sus territorios. EL AGUA ES DE TODOS, siento el Ebro o el MIño tan míos como los lugareños que se tumban al sol en sus riberas. Politica de Estado para un recurso estratégico. Renovación de los sistemas de transporte y embalsado. ¿Cuanto hace que no se hace un embalse en España? ¿Es que ya no hay necesidad de embalsar? ¿Es que no hay valor para proyectar ninguno nuevo por si a alguien le emparentan con Franco? ¿Os habeis dado cuenta de la inmensa inversión que han hecho unas cuantas multinacionales de bebeidas en ciertos manantiales de agua? ¿Qué significa esa toma de posición?       ¡¡Interconexión de Cuencas Ya!!

----------


## FEDE

Hola Jucar, no estoy defendiendo el punto de vista del PP, ni de ningun partido politico, digo lo que digo como lo siento y algunas veces leo cosas, que me remueben las tripas y ver como se a ido tanta agua al mar y algunos embalses a medias, con lo que vale el agua, vamos que lo que quiero decir, es que alguien tendra que hacer algo y si no asi nos ira.

Bueno no sigo que me caliento....

Un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## Jucar

Fede, es probable que yo esté mas cercano a la postura de los trasvases ( o a la intercomunicación de Cuencas) que de otra cosa, con independencia del factor político. No pretendía inclinar los comentarios por ahí, al contrario, creo en la gestión del agua como algo estratégico y de carácter nacional. Fuera del ámbito local o regional.
Comparto plenamente contigo la frustración de ver pasar un agua por el que más adelante derramaremos lágrimas y que no hagamos nada por "desviarlo" hacia algún trasvase, existente o nuevo.
Salu2

----------


## Juandi

> Según el Ministerio de medio ambiente 1m3 de la desaladora de carboneras, podria tener un precio de 0,5 euros.
> [...]
>  Sumemos 3.000 hm3 mas 9.800 hm3 = 12.800 hm3 = 12.800.000.000 metros
> cubicos x 0.5 euros m3 =* 6.400.000.000 euros*


Hola FEDE, solo comentar un par de cosas:

1) En la cuenta que has hecho deberías contar que la captación y tratamiento de aguas superficiales tiene un coste de 0,1-0,2 /m3. Es decir el agua superficial no es gratis, aunque sea mucho más barata que la desalada.
2) Por muchas presas que hubiese, es tan enorme la cantidad de agua caída que parte de toda ese agua hubiera ido al mar de todas formas.

3) La situación en España, en cuanto a la construcción de nuevas presas, es dificil por varias razones:
- Hay una creciente oposión a este tipo de obras, en especial, desde el sector ecologista.
- Hay muy pocas cerradas decentes donde colocar una buena presa. 
- Por muchas presas que se pongan no se va a evitar que en una época de lluvias como la que acabamos de vivir una enorme cantidad de agua se vaya al mar. Esto se puede ver muy bien con el siguiente ejemplo. 
El embalse del Jándula en Jaén ha estado vertiendo día si y día también por los aliviaderos de superficie. Pocos kilometros más abajo se encuentra el embalse del Encinarejo (unos 20 Hm3) que pronto se vio desbordado por la enorme cantidad de agua que estaba aliviando el Jándula. Este agua ha ido directamente al mar por que no hay más presas de regulación aguas abajo Pero estás presas no existen por culpa de la orografia del río Guadalquivir, ya que a partir de Cordoba colocar una presa de pocos metros significaría inundar una enorme extensión de terreno.

No obstante estoy de acuerdo en una cosa contigo: Si hay una buena cerrada y el regimen de caudales del río es tal que asegure que esa presa se pueda llenar, que se construya. O bien al estilo de la Breña II cuya finalidad es recibir agua bombeada del Guadalquivir.
Incluso empezar a estudiar de forma seria los trasvases y no emplearlos como una batalla política más.
Un saludo

----------


## Jucar

Juandi, Fede, al final todos de acuerdo.
-Pantanos: Estudiar nuevas ubicaciones, sobre todo tras los embalses que se dedican a  la producción electrica y en los primeros tramos de los cauces fluviales
-Trasvases: Los correspondientes a la intercomunicacion de cuencas
-Planes de contingencia para crecidas
Desaladoras: Si, donde los puntos anteriores no sean psibles
¿No os parece?
-

----------


## Salut

> Hola FEDE, solo comentar un par de cosas:
> 
> 1) En la cuenta que has hecho deberías contar que la captación y tratamiento de aguas superficiales tiene un coste de 0,1-0,2 €/m3. Es decir el agua superficial no es gratis, aunque sea mucho más barata que la desalada.
> 2) Por muchas presas que hubiese, es tan enorme la cantidad de agua caída que parte de toda ese agua hubiera ido al mar de todas formas.
> 
> 3) La situación en España, en cuanto a la construcción de nuevas presas, es dificil por varias razones:
> - Hay una creciente oposión a este tipo de obras, en especial, desde el sector ecologista.
> - Hay muy pocas cerradas decentes donde colocar una buena presa. 
> - Por muchas presas que se pongan no se va a evitar que en una época de lluvias como la que acabamos de vivir una enorme cantidad de agua se vaya al mar. Esto se puede ver muy bien con el siguiente ejemplo. 
> ...


Te dejas un dato MUY importante: construir una presa también cuesta un pastizal (bastantes millones de €). Y aunque extendamos la amortización al infinito, está el coste financiero para el Estado (entorno al 5% anual).

Si esas presas se van a llenar una vez cada 20 o 50 años, ni de coña salen a cuenta.

----------


## FEDE

> Fede, es probable que yo esté mas cercano a la postura de los trasvases ( o a la intercomunicación de Cuencas) que de otra cosa, con independencia del factor político. No pretendía inclinar los comentarios por ahí, al contrario, creo en la gestión del agua como algo estratégico y de carácter nacional. Fuera del ámbito local o regional.
> Comparto plenamente contigo la frustración de ver pasar un agua por el que más adelante derramaremos lágrimas y que no hagamos nada por "desviarlo" hacia algún trasvase, existente o nuevo.
> Salu2


Hola Jucar:

Tampoco es mi intención hablar de politica, aunque politica hacemos todos, al intertar convencer a alguien de nuestros pensamientos o ideas sin tener nada que ver con ningun partido politico.
Bueno voy con el tema, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo en que hacen falta embalses y canales que distribuyan el agua, y que las desaladoras son para las islas, aunque tambien creo que se pueden hacer embalses en algunas islas.

Un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## FEDE

> Hola FEDE, solo comentar un par de cosas:
> 
> 1) En la cuenta que has hecho deberías contar que la captación y tratamiento de aguas superficiales tiene un coste de 0,1-0,2 /m3. Es decir el agua superficial no es gratis, aunque sea mucho más barata que la desalada.
> 2) Por muchas presas que hubiese, es tan enorme la cantidad de agua caída que parte de toda ese agua hubiera ido al mar de todas formas.
> 
> 3) La situación en España, en cuanto a la construcción de nuevas presas, es dificil por varias razones:
> - Hay una creciente oposión a este tipo de obras, en especial, desde el sector ecologista.
> - Hay muy pocas cerradas decentes donde colocar una buena presa. 
> - Por muchas presas que se pongan no se va a evitar que en una época de lluvias como la que acabamos de vivir una enorme cantidad de agua se vaya al mar. Esto se puede ver muy bien con el siguiente ejemplo. 
> ...


Hola juandi:

Te dire que respecto al 1º no te digo que el que vaya a utiizar el agua se la lleve gratis, te digo que la hemos perdido.
En cuanto al 2º claro que algun agua iria al mar, no pretendo secar los rios pero si hubieramos tenido mas embalses y canales ¿cuanta mas agua podriamos haber recogido?
En cuanto al 3º estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo con que el principal problema que tiene cualquier gobierno es el ecologista, pero ay que tratar de convencerlos haciendo el menor daño ambiental  posible y si hay que hacer una obra arquitectonica pues se hace.Por lo demas creo que estamos de acuerdo.

De todas maneras creo que queda mucho trabajo por hacer.

Un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## FEDE

> Te dejas un dato MUY importante: construir una presa también cuesta un pastizal (bastantes millones de ). Y aunque extendamos la amortización al infinito, está el coste financiero para el Estado (entorno al 5% anual).
> 
> Si esas presas se van a llenar una vez cada 20 o 50 años, ni de coña salen a cuenta.


Hola Salut:

Te diria que pensaras si una desaladora no vale dinero, claro que si, y si nos ponemos asi cuando las van a amortizar aunque fueran hasta el infinito que no lo son.Bueno lo de que se van ha llenar una vez cada 20 o 50 años ya lo veremos segun dicen los cientificos vamos a tener veranos e inviernos muy calurosos, y con lluvias muy torrenciales ya veremos lo que pasa.

Un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

La amortización de las desaladoras está incluida en esos 0,4 €/m3. Además, existe una cosa llamada "ALTERNATIVA 0", que es no marear la perdiz con nuevos regadíos ultra-subvencionados y de nulo valor social.

Respecto a las previsiones por el cambio climático, son de una reducción de la escorrentía del orden del 40%... con eso, los actuales embalses estarían enormemente sobredimensionados.

----------


## FEDE

> La amortización de las desaladoras está incluida en esos 0,4 €/m3. Además, existe una cosa llamada "ALTERNATIVA 0", que es no marear la perdiz con nuevos regadíos ultra-subvencionados y de nulo valor social.
> 
> Respecto a las previsiones por el cambio climático, son de una reducción de la escorrentía del orden del 40%... con eso, los actuales embalses estarían enormemente sobredimensionados.


Leete este enlace y despues me dices cuando las van a amortizar, con la que ha caido o mandamos a los agricultores, (que son una de las fuentes que pueden crear empleo) al paro tambien. 
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...pepisoc_1/Tes/

En cuanto al cambio climatico ya veremos, cuanta agua más se va al mar.  :Frown:

----------


## perdiguera

[QUOTE=Salut;10123]La amortización de las desaladoras está incluida en esos 0,4 /m3. Además, existe una cosa llamada "ALTERNATIVA 0", que es no marear la perdiz con nuevos regadíos ultra-subvencionados y de nulo valor social.QUOTE]

Si los humanos hubiesen aplicado siempre la alternativa 0 (en minúsculas como pide el Administrador) no se habria inventado aún la rueda.

Por cierto ¿qué es lo que tiene valor social?, ¿la gente emigrando de los campos de secano por que no tienen qué comer? ¿cuánta producción de alimentos se dejarían de obtener si no se regara? ¿a cuanta humanidad habria que matar de hambre?, ¿cúantos m3 vale una vida humana?.

No sé a lo mejor algunos se lo tendrían que pensar y olvidarse de los ceros

----------


## Salut

> Si los humanos hubiesen aplicado siempre la alternativa 0 (en minúsculas como pide el Administrador) no se habria inventado aún la rueda.


Te equivocas. La alternativa 0 no está "para aplicarla siempre", sino para ser evaluada seriamente en los pros y los contras de cualquier actuación.

La de dolores de cabeza que nos habríamos ahorrado si se hubiera tenido en cuenta en infinidad de ocasiones!!

Pero nada, a seguir descartando las alternativas 0 "porque yo lo valgo"... "BIBA ER PROGREZO", aunque sea a costa de destruir ecosistemas de alto valor, aunque sea a costa de asesinar a gente con vertidos tóxicos al aire y al agua, e incluso aunque salga contraproducente económicamente.


Y luego hablamos de mentalidades de antes de la rueda!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 





> Por cierto ¿qué es lo que tiene valor social?, ¿la gente emigrando de los campos de secano por que no tienen qué comer? ¿cuánta producción de alimentos se dejarían de obtener si no se regara? ¿a cuanta humanidad habria que matar de hambre?, ¿cúantos m3 vale una vida humana?.
> 
> No sé a lo mejor algunos se lo tendrían que pensar y olvidarse de los ceros


Perdona muchacho, pero lo que hay en el mundo es SOBREPRODUCCIÓN AGRÍCOLA (se está tirando comida en muchos sitios). El problema del hambre es DE DISTRIBUCIÓN, de orden social. Y el éxodo rural es producto ante todo de la MECANIZACIÓN (menos empleaos por hectárea con las mismas hectáreas = menos trabajadores).

Además, la producción en secano de la inmensa mayoría del territorio español es más que decente. Podemos alimentar sobradamente a toda la población española y aun así seguir exportando.

En fin... ¡¡Ojalá se hubiera dedicado siquiera una pequeña parte de los MILLONES DE € que se tiran por la cañería a un desarrollo rural REAL!! ¿¿Por qué será que cada € del LEADER es enormemente más eficaz para fijar población que cada € de la PAC??


A ver si empezamos a aplicar un mínimo de racionalidad económica y ambiental a las políticas de desarrollo rural, y dejamos de ceder al chantaje de los tractores.


FIRMADO: Un habitante del medio rural, empleado en una empresa agroforestal, cansado de ver millones de € malgastados en destruir nuestro entorno sin que reporten beneficio a la gente.

----------


## Salut

> Leete este enlace y despues me dices cuando las van a amortizar, con la que ha caido o mandamos a los agricultores, (que son una de las fuentes que pueden crear empleo) al paro tambien. 
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...pepisoc_1/Tes/
> 
> En cuanto al cambio climatico ya veremos, cuanta agua más se va al mar.



¿Por qué siempre quieres comparar con las desaladoras? ¿No te he dicho ya por activa y por pasiva que lo que hay que hacer es ELIMINAR REGADÍOS?

Lo que narra el artículo es exactamente lo mismo que habría sucedido con el trasvase: el agua es demasiado cara para que le salga a cuenta a los regantes.

La conclusión es evidente: si conseguir más agua sale demasiado caro, pues que no se riegue.

----------


## FEDE

> ¿Por qué siempre quieres comparar con las desaladoras? ¿No te he dicho ya por activa y por pasiva que lo que hay que hacer es ELIMINAR REGADÍOS?
> 
> Lo que narra el artículo es exactamente lo mismo que habría sucedido con el trasvase: el agua es demasiado cara para que le salga a cuenta a los regantes.
> 
> La conclusión es evidente: si conseguir más agua sale demasiado caro, pues que no se riegue.


No te quieras ir por los cerros de Ubeda, como dice un dicho, el tema trata de ¿*cuanto vale ese agua que se ha ido al mar*? ¿*de que interesa mas si desaladoras o hacer embalses y canales*? no de eliminar regadios, si no te gusta el tema pues te marchas y habres otro de eliminar regadios, pero no marees la perdiz.  :Confused: 

*La conclusión es mas que clara miles de millones de euros se han ido al mar.*

----------


## Salut

^^ Si ningún agricultor es capaz de pagar el precio de su regulación (lo cual sucederá en la inmensa mayoría de los hm3 vertidos), *su valor es CERO PATATERO*.

A veces nos olvidamos que el precio de una cosa no sólo lo determina la oferta, sino *ante todo la demanda*.


Joder, cómo nos gusta la demagogia para despilfarrar millones en infraestructura inutil.



*EDIT:* Forma general de calcular lo que vale el agua que ha ido al mar.

1º) Mediante encuesta, preguntar a los agricultores cuánto son capaces de pagar por el agua sin perder dinero. También es posible hacerlo mediante estudio técnico de productividad de cada posible sector de riego. Te saldrá unos datos del tipo:
Agricultores con demanda por: 1 hm3 - 40 c€/m3
Agricultores con demanda por: 3 hm3 - 30 c€/m3
Agricultores con demanda por: 8 hm3 - 25 c€/m3

(etcétera)

2º) Mediante estudio técnico de TODAS las alternativas (siempre respetando los estándares ambientales), coste de regular y captar cada hm3... Te saldrán datos del tipo:
Primeros 2 hm3: 30 c€/m3
Siguientes 3 hm3: 45 c€
Etc.

3º) Casas la "curva de oferta" con la "curva de demanda". Te salen 2 hm3.


SI NO SE EJECUTA LA OBRA, irá a la mar 1 hm3 que pagaban a 40 c€ y cuesta regular 30 c€ = 10 c€ de beneficio perdido. Por 1 hm3 = 100.000 € se han perdido en el mar. El 2º hm3 que captamos con la obra es lo comido por lo servido, ergo nos da igual regularlo o no.

SI SE EJECUTA LA OBRA, las restantes aguas que van a la mar valen *0 patatero*.

----------


## FEDE

> ^^ Si ningún agricultor es capaz de pagar el precio de su regulación (lo cual sucederá en la inmensa mayoría de los hm3 vertidos), *su valor es CERO PATATERO*.
> 
> A veces nos olvidamos que el precio de una cosa no sólo lo determina la oferta, sino *ante todo la demanda*.
> 
> 
> Joder, cómo nos gusta la demagogia para despilfarrar millones en infraestructura inutil.


Por lo que dices parese que preferirias *que hubiera muy poca agua* y *que estubiera muy cara que los agruicultores no la pudieran pagar*, *que no regaran, que se fueran al paro muchas personas* y *yo pienso lo contrario*.

Que yo sepa la mayoria de los agricultores pagan el agua, no siendo que tengan pozo propio, y pienso que gastar millones en infraestructuras como embalses y canales seria muy util, se crearia empleo primero al hacerlos y despues en el campo y despues en la industria, es todo una cadena....., pensamos diferente, el tiempo quitara y dara razones.  :Cool:

----------


## Salut

No, yo lo que quiero es que los agricultores paguen por lo que REALMENTE cuesta el agua.

Ni más cara, ni más barata. Simplemente lo que vale, sin subvenciones ni medias estadísticas que falsifiquen su precio, ni afán recaudatorio por parte de la administración.


PD: Menudo argumento más falaz que te acabas de marcar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FEDE

> No, yo lo que quiero es que los agricultores paguen por lo que REALMENTE cuesta el agua.
> 
> Ni más cara, ni más barata. Simplemente lo que vale, sin subvenciones ni medias estadísticas que falsifiquen su precio, ni afán recaudatorio por parte de la administración.
> 
> 
> PD: Menudo argumento más falaz que te acabas de marcar



Los agricultores pagan el agua creo yo, y las subvenciones las da el gobierno o la Comunidad Europea, para que algunos productos tengan un precio asequible en el mercado, cuando le quitan una subvencion a un cultivo, el produto de ese cultivo  se dispara en el precio, creo que eso lo sabras, me pareceria muy bien que quitaran todo tipo de subvenciones pero eso dicelo a los politicos no me lo digas a mi.

PD: Tu argumento si que es falaz  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Juandi

> Te dejas un dato MUY importante: construir una presa también cuesta un pastizal (bastantes millones de ). Y aunque extendamos la amortización al infinito, está el coste financiero para el Estado (entorno al 5% anual).
> 
> Si esas presas se van a llenar una vez cada 20 o 50 años, ni de coña salen a cuenta.


No me he dejado datos, se supone que en ese precio ya se incluye el costes de las obras hidrúlica. Y si valen mucho, pero se ha de tener un factor en cuenta, que cuando el estado decide ejecutar una obra de este estilo se supone que busca el beneficio social, no el financiero.
Sirva de ejemplo una constructora decide realizar una autovia de peaje solo contabilizara como beneficio los peajes (y cualquier otro ingreso derivado de la explotación de la autovia), mientras que el estado también contabiliza el ahorro que supone por eliminar tiempos de viaje a personas, mayor accesibilidad a una zona, etc. De forma que aunque en un principio no parezca rentable cuando se tiene en cuentan los beneficios sociales estas si resultan viables.
En cuanto al coste de los Hm3 que no se han podido regular, quizás es pronto para monetizarlos, en futuro se podría ver si con ese agua se podrían haber regado algunos cultivos, que al final quedaron en barbecho por una furtura sequía, entonces el coste de ese agua serían las pérdidas de los cultivos, como un coste de oportunidad.

En lo que a agricultura se refiere no tengo ni la más remota idea, no se si habría que reducir cultivos de regadío, pero una cosa tengo clara, habría que controlar y mejorar los sistemas existentes, y no transformar cultivos de secano en regadío.
Desde que tengo uso de razón el olivo, sin regabarse, ya daba aceite, y esa era una de las razones de que fuese un cultivo tan interesante para Jaén.

----------


## Salut

^^ Pues es mucho suponer el que esten allí incluidos. Para una muy buena cerrada tal vez tenga un pase, pero ya sabemos que estas cerradas están ocupadas.

Ejemplo del Cenajo (que tiene una muy buena cerrada):
Aportaciones medias anuales = 298 hm3
Caudal ecológico para PHC 2010-2015 = 79 hm3 [En actual PHC: 41 hm3]
REGULACIÓN: 219 hm3 anuales

A 0,1 €/m3 = 21,9 M€

Amortizaciones, costes de explotación, etc. 2 M€

19,9 M€ a un 5% de interes anual = 398 M€


Un poco justito, para construir un embalse de estas características. ¿No crees?

Ahora ponle una cerrada mala, y una regulación para eventos excepcionales (como propone FEDE), así como grandes trasvases... en vez de una regulación anual pura y dura.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Si nos ponemos a hablar de beneficios sociales, desde luego que la agricultura industrial no es el mejor ejemplo. Con la mecanización expulsa mano de obra, y encima luego tiene un enorme coste ambiental (contaminación por nitratos, deterioro del ecosistema ripario, deterioro de comunicaciones y del paisaje...)

Vamos, la cosa está clarita.

----------


## FEDE

Hola Salut:

La cosa esta mas que clara, te lo digo con todo el cariño del mundo, como ya te lo he dicho en el otro hilo, Regadios y plantaciones superintensivas, hay una cosa que no puedes negar por lo evidente, que son los miles y miles de hm3 que se han ido al mar y los que se pueden ir todavia pues quedan casi 2 meses de invierno y 3 de primavera y lo que me parece mentira es que no aprecies ese agua que se a ido que le des un valor de 0 no me lo puedo creer.* Desde tu punto de vista totalmente ecologista no vamos a ninguna parte.*

Un saludo cordial.  :Smile:

----------


## Salut

^^ Otra vez argumentos falaces, que en vez de rebatir buscan desprestigiar... en fin, sólo dos cosas:

1º) En este hilo he seguido una argumentación *estrictamente económica*. En el otro hilo comentas que si Cuba y que si edades de piedra... y me pregunto yo cómo estaríamos si nos dedicaramos a hacer cosas antieconómicas constantemente.

2º) Si el coste de regulación supera la capacidad de pago del agricultor, ese agua vale 0 *te guste o no te guste*,

3º) Vas a tener que demostrar que la preservación del medio ambiente es incompatible con un aprovechamiento racional de los recursos, porque es una de esas mentiras que se repiten sin más "porque yo lo valgo". En otro hilo puse bien claramente qué criterios seguir para hacer uno de tus amados trasvases... ¿es entonces incompatible? No, sencillamente se dejarian de construir las obras absurdas, y se mantendrían aquellas que sí que tienen alguna lógica.

----------


## FEDE

> ^^ Otra vez argumentos falaces, que en vez de rebatir buscan desprestigiar... en fin, sólo dos cosas:
> 
> 1º) En este hilo he seguido una argumentación *estrictamente económica*. En el otro hilo comentas que si Cuba y que si edades de piedra... y me pregunto yo cómo estaríamos si nos dedicaramos a hacer cosas antieconómicas constantemente.
> 
> 2º) Si el coste de regulación supera la capacidad de pago del agricultor, ese agua vale 0 *te guste o no te guste*,
> 
> 3º) Vas a tener que demostrar que la preservación del medio ambiente es incompatible con un aprovechamiento racional de los recursos, porque es una de esas mentiras que se repiten sin más "porque yo lo valgo". En otro hilo puse bien claramente qué criterios seguir para hacer uno de tus amados trasvases... ¿es entonces incompatible? No, sencillamente se dejarian de construir las obras absurdas, y se mantendrían aquellas que sí que tienen alguna lógica.


Hola Salut:

No creo que mi argumento sea erroneo, ni busco desprestigiar a nadie, ademas creo que siempre es bueno que haya distintas opiniones para que cada cual saque sus razonamientos.
Dices que en el hilo as seguido una argumentación estrictamente económica y me pregunto yo ¿el tema lo espuce como una llamada de atención a la cantidad de agua que se ha ido al mar y me preguntaba cuanto vale ese agua? a lo que segun tu vale 0 patatero.Despues preguntaba ¿que creian ustedes que era mejor si desalar el agua del mar o hacer las infraextructuras nesesarias para retener ese agua? y todavia no he encontrado una respuesta tuya que me convensa lo siento.
La capacidad de pago de 1 agricultor por 1 m3 de agua la vamos a ver, Dios quiera que no, cuando vengan 5 o 6 años de sequia entoces valoraras cuanto vale el agua que se ha ido al mar.
No tengo que demostrar nada, solo digo que bajo mi punto de vista tu argumentación es totalmente ecologista solo eso.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Salut

^^ Pues menuda deducción, porque el medio ambiente no lo he mencionado más que de forma muy lateral.

Respecto a la capacidad de pago de los agricultores, es bastante independiente de si hay o no hay sequía. Si por la sequía el agua escasea y la agricultura de regadío se hace demasiado cara, tranquilo que existe una cosa llamada *COMERCIO* para proveer a los consumidores. Y cuando vuelvan los años húmedos, vuelta al regadío.

Construir infraestructuras para eventos con periodo de retorno de 10 o más años no tiene ningún sentido económico -salvo para laminar avenidas que destruirían otras infraestructuras multimillonarias-.

Y las cerradas buenas para regulación anual, bienal o quinquenal ya están casi todas utilizadas. ¿Que se nos ocurren una o dos más? Bien, por mi parte ningún problema en usarlas para una nueva presa -siempre que respeten mínimamente el medio ambiente-.

Así que visto lo visto, tanto las nuevas presas y trasvases como las nuevas desaladoras son *TIRAR EL DINERO*. Un dinero que nos pertenece a todos, y no sólo a los agricultores.

----------


## FEDE

> ^^ Pues menuda deducción, porque el medio ambiente no lo he mencionado más que de forma muy lateral.
> 
> Respecto a la capacidad de pago de los agricultores, es bastante independiente de si hay o no hay sequía. Si por la sequía el agua escasea y la agricultura de regadío se hace demasiado cara, tranquilo que existe una cosa llamada *COMERCIO* para proveer a los consumidores. Y cuando vuelvan los años húmedos, vuelta al regadío.
> 
> Construir infraestructuras para eventos con periodo de retorno de 10 o más años no tiene ningún sentido económico -salvo para laminar avenidas que destruirían otras infraestructuras multimillonarias-.
> 
> Y las cerradas buenas para regulación anual, bienal o quinquenal ya están casi todas utilizadas. ¿Que se nos ocurren una o dos más? Bien, por mi parte ningún problema en usarlas para una nueva presa -siempre que respeten mínimamente el medio ambiente-.
> 
> Así que visto lo visto, tanto las nuevas presas y trasvases como las nuevas desaladoras son *TIRAR EL DINERO*. Un dinero que nos pertenece a todos, y no sólo a los agricultores.


Hola Salut:

Mira Salut no hay nada más que leer la mayoria de tus comentarios para deducir, que lo que te preocupa a ti es el medio ambiente, (que a mi tambien me preocupa pero hasta cierto punto.)

Respecto a la capacidad de pago de los agricultores, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo que depende de si hay o no hay sequía, lo que no estoy deacuerdo es que se queden ellos tranquilos (*que yo si lo estoy*) viendo visto años atras ir tantos hm3 al mar. Vamos que lo que te quiero decir es que no es lo mismo tener una reserva en España de 40.000 hm3 que de 50.000 hm3,* que la diferencia es mucha*, no se si me entiendes.

Por eso creo que si tiene sentido invertir en infraestructuras, si con ellas se pueden recoger 8.000 o 10.000 hm3 más y canalizarlos donde mas falta hacen. Hay me parece que discrepamos.

En el siguiente punto si se les ocurre el hacer 1 o 2 o 3 o 4 o 5 o mas presas yo encantado a cuantas mas mejor. Siempre que respeten minimamente el medio ambiente, totalmente de acuerdo contigo.

Asi que visto lo visto nuevas presas y canales según mi punto de vista *NO ES TIRAR EL DINERO* si creo que lo sea la contruccion de 60 o 70 desalinizadoras por toda la costa mediterranea. Según e leido en la prensa en España hay unas 750 desalinizadoras incluyendo las islas, que en 1 año producen 400 hm3 ¿*es eso o no es eso tirar el dinero pregunto*? 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Salut

^^ Depende de cada lugar en concreto. Por ejemplo, en las islas no hay más remedio: o desalinizas, o prescindes del consumo de ese agua. Por eso, y salvo excepciones, únicamente se riega con aguas residuales.

En las cuencas mediterráneas andaluzas, una vez llegado al límite que imponen los acuíferos, únicamente puede ser viable para el riego alguna canalización desde el Guadalquivir -y de forma MUY puntual-. Todo lo demás está a precios prohibitivos para el regante, así que la única opción válida es NO REGAR.

En la cunca del Segura ya se tiene la infraestructura del ATS -que habrá que aprovechar, pero únicamente para compra-venta de derechos de agua-. Otros trasvases desde una distancia "razonable" vendrían del Guadalquivir también... aunque tendrían que salvar un sistema montañoso de muy alto valo ambiental, y además la coincidencia de cabeceras: si el Segura tiene sequía, también la tiene el Guadalquivir. Así que probablemente no se de un diferencial de precios del agua suficiente como para rentabilizar la infraestructura.

Y en el resto de España la "sed de agua"/"productividad agraria" es bastante menos intensa como para justificar trasvase alguno (todos ellos costosos energética, ambiental y financieramente).

Y respecto a buenas cerradas, ya se ha comentado por activa y por pasiva que muy muy pocas deben quedar disponibles en España. Para regulación anual hay infraestructura más que suficiente. Para regulación bienal o trienal, en muchísimas cuencas se tiene (en la del Segura hay capacidad de embalse para unos 2,5 años). Más allá de esto, la viabilidad económica empieza a ser cuestionable, salvo muy altos precios del agua o muy bajos costes de construcción.

Debemos tener en cuenta que los eventos con periodos de retorno de 5 años suponen una quintuplicación del coste de regulación, para periodos de retorno de 10 años una decuplicación, etc.

Visto el precio de agua desalada que pones, equivale aproximadamente a la regulación de eventos con periodo de retorno de 3-5 años en cerradas buenas. Y es un agua demasiado cara para los agricultores.

Creo que la cosa está clarita: no se puede pagar regulaciones hiperanuales de más de 3-5 años.




PD: Y me interesan tanto el medio ambiente como la racionalidad económica y social. Lo que me revienta es la cantidad de obras antieconómicas, antisociales y antiecológicas que se hacen en este país... únicamente para favorecer a cuatro OHLs y otras empresas vinculadas a la casta gobernante.

----------


## FEDE

Mira Salut dices que en las islas no hay más remedio que tener desalinizadoras y pregunto y en todo el mediterraneo no hay otro remedio yo creo que SI y no solo desde la cuenca del Segura tambien desde la cuenca del Ebro y no creo que saliera mas caro que desalar el agua del mar, el Ebro manda al mar todos los años muchisima mas agua que la que desalan las desalinizadoras de toda España en 10 años.

Solo una cosa más el precio de 0.5 c el m3 que puse al principio deberias saber que era un ejemplo, que no exagere, más bien me quede corto y que el precio esta al rededor de los 0.7 c el m3 que el precio que le ponen a los agricultores Murcianos es de 0.36 c el m3, subvecionando el gobierno o lo que es igual todos nosotros el resto asi que piensatelo y as numeros otra ves.

----------


## Salut

En muy pocas islas se pueden construir embalses con capacidad decente (p. ej. en todas las baleares sólo hay unos 15 hm3, entre Cuber y Gorg Blau). Tal vez Sicilia o Cerdeña, bastante más grandes que nuestras islas, sí que tengan alguna alternativa.

El trasvase del Ebro se sabe sobradamente que era demasiado caro (los cálculos oficiales del Gobierno de entonces ponian el precio entorno a 0,5, siendo numerosas las carencias de ese cálculo). 

Que por cierto, todas esas grandes riadas en Zaragoza que enseñan en los telediarios acaban en Mequinenza. Además, su delta está en clarísimo retroceso... pero nada, ¡carguémonos un ecosistema único para "no tirar agua al mar"! 

Respecto al coste de desalación, es más cercano a 0,4 que a 0,7... otra cosa son los costes de distribución, que son los que incrementan notablemente el precio final.

Pero tanto para 0,4 como para 0,7 se trata de precios prohibitivos para la inmensa mayoría de los cultivos.

----------


## Rafa

> ^^ Depende de cada lugar en concreto. Por ejemplo, en las islas no hay más remedio: o desalinizas, o prescindes del consumo de ese agua. Por eso, y salvo excepciones, únicamente se riega con aguas residuales.
> 
> En las cuencas mediterráneas andaluzas, una vez llegado al límite que imponen los acuíferos, únicamente puede ser viable para el riego alguna canalización desde el Guadalquivir -y de forma MUY puntual-. Todo lo demás está a precios prohibitivos para el regante, así que la única opción válida es NO REGAR.
> 
> En la cunca del Segura ya se tiene la infraestructura del ATS -que habrá que aprovechar, pero únicamente para compra-venta de derechos de agua-. Otros trasvases desde una distancia "razonable" vendrían del Guadalquivir también... aunque tendrían que salvar un sistema montañoso de muy alto valo ambiental, y además la coincidencia de cabeceras: si el Segura tiene sequía, también la tiene el Guadalquivir. Así que probablemente no se de un diferencial de precios del agua suficiente como para rentabilizar la infraestructura.
> 
> Y en el resto de España la "sed de agua"/"productividad agraria" es bastante menos intensa como para justificar trasvase alguno (todos ellos costosos energética, ambiental y financieramente).
> 
> Y respecto a buenas cerradas, ya se ha comentado por activa y por pasiva que muy muy pocas deben quedar disponibles en España. Para regulación anual hay infraestructura más que suficiente. Para regulación bienal o trienal, en muchísimas cuencas se tiene (en la del Segura hay capacidad de embalse para unos 2,5 años). Más allá de esto, la viabilidad económica empieza a ser cuestionable, salvo muy altos precios del agua o muy bajos costes de construcción.
> ...



Si claro no Salut hacemos un Trasvase de Jaen a Murcia pues me parece que es imposible desde el punto de vista legal y mas cuando entre en vigor la Ley de Aguas de Andalucia, ademas que Jaen es una Provincia muy rica en agua tanto bajo tierra como en Pantanos. Asi que se vayan a coger agua al mar alli tienen mucha agua.  :Mad:  :Mad: 


P.D. Tambien decirte que Jaen es una Provincia autosufiente en recursos hidricos gracias a dios. 


Provincia-Jaen
Un informe marca las pautas para que 56 pueblos no sufran escasez de agua 
El 80% de la población se abastece de acuíferos con agua de una «gran calidad» 

16.04.09 - L. CÁDIZ| JAÉN

La búsqueda y puesta en marcha de nuevos sondeos para dar agua de calidad y en abundancia a un municipio se ha convertido en una práctica habitual en muchos pueblos. Cierto es que no todos tienen las mejores condiciones para poder abastecerse de un acuífero y por tanto, de aguas subterráneas, y necesitan de estas prácticas, pero quizás si se hubiera planificado la gestión de este agua desde hace años, no serían necesario nuevos sondeos y muchos pueblos podrían contar con agua suficiente y buena incluso en años de sequía. 

Aún así, los datos que se han puesto sobre la mesa hablan de que entre un 70 y un 80 por ciento de la población se abastece del agua de los acuíferos y que 200 núcleos urbanos de la provincia dependen exclusivamente de estos acuíferos.

La vicepresidenta de Infraestructuras y Servicios Municipales, Simona Villar, presentaba ayer, junto al director de la oficina en Granada del Instituto Geológico y Minero de España (IGME), Juan Carlos Rubio, el Plan de Control de Abastecimientos Urbanos mediante aguas subterráneas de la provincia de Jaén. El objetivo de esta jornada fue, según explicó Villar, informar a los alcaldes de este plan de control de técnicas hidrogeológicas, que se ha elaborado por parte del IGME dentro del convenio de colaboración entre esta entidad y la Diputación Provincial de Jaén para estudiar los recursos hídricos y minerales provinciales.

«En este caso nos hemos centrado sobre todo en el valor que tienen las aguas subterráneas en nuestra provincia para el abastecimiento humano», señaló Villar, quien añadió que «somos conscientes de los problemas de escasez de agua de los municipios y que muchas veces éstos no se solucionan haciendo nuevas captaciones, sino aprovechando de la mejor manera lo que ya se tiene». 

Entrega de informes

Durante esta reunión se ha entregado a responsables de 56 ayuntamientos estos informes en los que se trata sobre las técnicas hidrogeológicas y la necesidad de incorporarlas a la ordenación del territorio en un momento en el que la mayoría de los municipios están redactando el Plan General de Ordenación Urbanística

En el documento también se facilita la información necesaria para que los ayuntamientos adapten todas estas medidas con el fin de que en ningún momento haya escasez ni necesidad de agua para el abastecimiento humano.

*Por su parte, Rubio ha asegurado que la provincia de Jaén cuenta «con unos recursos envidiables, de una calidad excelente y un agua de muy buena calidad». También ha expresado que este plan es un punto de inflexión que pretende garantizar los recursos de la provincia de Jaén*.

Otro técnico del Instituto Geológico y Minero, Crisanto Martín ha expuesto un resumen de lo que los alcaldes se van a encontrar en los informes, que cuentan con datos generales de cada municipio, una descripción de las infraestructuras, los acuíferos explotados para el abastecimiento, los posibles focos potenciales de contaminación y una valoración actual y de las posibles mejoras que se pueden hacer para evitar esa situación de contaminación

Fuente: Ideal de Jaen 

http://www.ideal.es/jaen/20090416/pr...-20090416.html

----------


## Salut

> Si claro no Salut hacemos un Trasvase de Jaen a Murcia pues me parece que es imposible desde el punto de vista legal y mas cuando entre en vigor la Ley de Aguas de Andalucia, ademas que Jaen es una Provincia muy rica en agua tanto bajo tierra como en Pantanos. Asi que se vayan a coger agua al mar alli tienen mucha agua.


Vamos a ver, nadie ha dicho que deba hacerse ese trasvase, sino que probablemente sea uno de los pocos que tendrían viabilidad económica.

Como seguro que sabrás, viabilidad económica no significa viabilidad ambiental ni viabilidad legal. Yo desde luego sería el primero en oponerme a que destrocen el PN de Segura, Cazorla y Las Villas con un trasvase del Tranco a Fuente Segura o similares.

Y no sólo por el propio PN, sino también porque supondría castigar con un exceso de caudales a uno de los pocos tramos bien conservados del Río Segura.

Pero vamos, todo lo que se ha discutido aquí era sobre el valor económico de esas aguas que "se han perdido en el mar". Un valor que se basa únicamente en un balance coste-beneficio.

--------------------------------------------------------------

PD: Por cierto, no lo he mencionado, pero es muy probable que ese agua sí que tenga un valor superior a 0... pero no se trataría de grandes infraestructuras hidráulicas, sino de UNA ADECUADA GESTIÓN DEL SUELO por parte de los propios agricultores (pa que luego se quejen los señoritos de ASAJA).

Este último fin de semana he estado en un curso de reconocimiento de suelos en Jerez, y he podido ver una cantidad de barbaridades por el camino que...  :Frown:

----------


## FEDE

> Vamos a ver, nadie ha dicho que deba hacerse ese trasvase, sino que probablemente sea uno de los pocos que tendrían viabilidad económica.
> 
> Como seguro que sabrás, viabilidad económica no significa viabilidad ambiental ni viabilidad legal. Yo desde luego sería el primero en oponerme a que destrocen el PN de Segura, Cazorla y Las Villas con un trasvase del Tranco a Fuente Segura o similares.
> 
> Y no sólo por el propio PN, sino también porque supondría castigar con un exceso de caudales a uno de los pocos tramos bien conservados del Río Segura.
> 
> Pero vamos, todo lo que se ha discutido aquí era sobre el valor económico de esas aguas que "se han perdido en el mar". Un valor que se basa únicamente en un balance coste-beneficio.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Hola Salut:

Hombre por fin te he podido, leer que ese agua vale algo, ¿me podrias decir cuanto?  :Confused: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------

